# Wuhu BR41 Test run



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wuhu BR41 in the shop for tuneup and corrections then out for its first test run. This thread is also a test run of video upload not sure of upload button

http://youtu.be/UBFwj77Tqrw


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Charles, Was this engine at the DH level or one with the new factory upgrades ? What changes did you guys make ?

Looks to be running very well.

Have a good day.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod
We will send you a PM on the upgrades and recommendations


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Charles,
How about the rest of us learning what was done to the engine. Does the Casey Jones need work? I know the scale is a tad off because the Rivossi model was not correct.
Come on and give the rest of us slobs a chance to know what Ryan did. Remember the Accucraft C-16's?First run was garbage. WuHu is having the same growing pains? 
Noel


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel,

If you would get you butt out of the house and go to DH you would know Rod and Ryan both spent time with the WUHU stuff at DH. There are no excuses you just have to do it!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*WuHu shop work*



livesteam5629 said:


> Hey Charles,
> How about the rest of us learning what was done to the engine. Does the Casey Jones need work? I know the scale is a tad off because the Rivossi model was not correct.
> Come on and give the rest of us slobs a chance to know what Ryan did. Remember the Accucraft C-16's?First run was garbage. WuHu is having the same growing pains?
> Noel[/QUOT"
> ...


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,

Biggest thing right now is getting the pilot truck to track better. Either rubbing the frame or not getting enough down force to stay on the rails. 

I don't think this has had the improvements since DH, in fact it may have been one of the ones there? 

Other than that some minor things to correct so far. 


Noel,

Far and above the early C-16 folly in terms of quality product and performance. This engine even has full functioning walschaert valve gear and the IC 4-6-0 has intricate full Stephenson gear. 

Much impressed, that is for certain.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ryan, if you don't mind, PM me or e-mail me what you did with the front truck. I have been fooling around with that issue on my A4 from WuHu. Other than having to retime the inside cylinder, that has been my only issue. I have made the truck track better but it still doesn't like being disturbed very much.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, Thanks Ryan. Just wondered.. Not seen any problems on the A4 front truck before now. I know there have been modifications to the early BR41 trucks.


----------



## bobrstrong (Mar 25, 2013)

Very Interested to hear what you have to say about this Loco and the quality, structure, and any problems . I saw then run this loco at Sacramento NSS and it seemed a little weak for the size loco. What do you think? Detail of body is pretty good but they forgot the blowndown by the cab and the frame seemed weak compared to an Accucraft or Aster loco. Also there American Representitive ( Talked like he was the OWNER) was not very friendly.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bowande BR 41 is in fact a powerful loco and is well made, material quality is better in this engine than in their earlier 8F and Black 5 models. There are two versions, depicting engines from different time periods, the earlier type did not have the blowdown on the side of the frame.

The BR41 can be seen in this video after the first 1 minute or so;






The BR41 also won the pulling contest at DH 2014.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Rod,What a great Layout.See You at Diamondhead


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Im interested in seeing what the ICRR 382 sells for in the states. Didnt see any expected pricing or a time frame on thier website. Great video and layout, hopefully in another year or two my wife and I can afford to make the run to diamondhead. Cheers Mike


----------

